# bow hanger for tree stand hunters



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

What type of bolt did you use on the end that screws into the tree?


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job! 
Paint it and keep it outside for a couple of days, the smell will disappear quick enough


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

i just used a glavinized bolt that has a tip on it i grinded down the head of the bolt stuck it in the steel and welded it in there


----------



## Z7extreme17 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walmart. 8 bucks. There brown and have team realtree on the side. It screws in great, you cant beat it for 8 dollars


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Z7extreme17 said:


> Walmart. 8 bucks. There brown and have team realtree on the side. It screws in great, you cant beat it for 8 dollars


LOL.... just found one of those over the weekend scouting a new property


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

well yes i could go buy one for $8 at walmart or i could make one myself because i love speding time in the garage making my own stuff


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

beararcher1 said:


> well yes i could go buy one for $8 at walmart or i could make one myself because i love speding time in the garage making my own stuff


That is what it is all about, *DIY*, the satisfaction of doing it your self, your own way. Looks good. Any excuse to spend time in the garage is a good one.


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

well i made another one just because i had the metal and more DIY time in the garage  but my season opens tomorrow and ill be climbing 30ft up into a tree waiting on some deer and possibly turkeys


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I love reading about the DIY since I'm a MIU(mess it up) or a FIU.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

If that is a screw in step on the end you may want to cover it with rubber or tool dip. I've seen bows rock in the wind while hanging and the cross hatches cut into most steps could be pretty abrasive.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know. Last year I made 4 just like these except shorter. They were good for one use, but then the bolt would break off. Lag bolts are very soft. That's why the store bought ones are machined down. Instead of a bolt welded.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

I changed my bow holder into a bow/ camera holder. wish i woulda seen yers before i did it. I like it.


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

well i took it out and it worked just fine the hook has a rubber coating on it so that was fine and i have take it in and out of a tree probably 4 times now and yes the bolt tried to bend a little but didnt break i grinded the head down and out it in the tube pretty far so that may have helped who knows but they work great


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good job on the hanger.

Last year the screw broke off of a new hanger the first time i used it. Instead of buying a new one I spent $2 on a screw in step and welded it to the hanger. Works good and super strong now.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe try cutting the head off and pressing it into the square stock which is pre-drilled for some Rosette welds (or also called plug welds) which are better than just welding it at the tube.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

the ones at wal-mart suck they are a single stage that dont extend far at all


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Instead of painting it I'd wrap it in some camo tape...It would be quieter that way and wouldn't mar the finish on your limbs...


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

houser52 said:


> Good job on the hanger.
> 
> Last year the screw broke off of a new hanger the first time i used it. Instead of buying a new one I spent $2 on a screw in step and welded it to the hanger. Works good and super strong now.


Here's a pic


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I made a few. Selded a 3/8" lag bolt onto a piece of 1/4"" rod and bend a hook at the end. Waala. Cost 0 dollars. I love being a fabricator.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

houser52 said:


> Here's a pic


I don't climb with tree steps anymore so I had a few laying around thats exactly what I used mine for.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That will work!!


----------

